# Christina aus GNTM Ooooops!! 1x



## bguenzl (4 Juni 2008)

Ist mir neulich durch zufall aufgefallen, also hab ichs gecappt.
dachte das muss ich teilen





viel spaß


----------



## JonnyRocks (4 Juni 2008)

sehr schön !


----------



## Katzun (4 Juni 2008)

dickes danke, sehr geil getroffen:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (4 Juni 2008)

Lecker...:drip:


Dank dir bguenzl.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Moonrider (4 Juni 2008)

wie schafft man denn ein cap mit sone qualli?
echt hammer


----------



## bguenzl (4 Juni 2008)

mit nem 20euro dvbt stick und photoshop - habs aber auch noch ein wenig vergrößert *zugeb*


----------



## sprangle (4 Juni 2008)

vielen dank, ein toller anblick....muß mir jetzt wohl auch ´nen dvbt stick holen,,,


----------



## grenadier (5 Juni 2008)

sehr geiles foto!! ich hab mir schun beim video anguckn gedacht etwas gesehn zu haben^^ nochmal großes lob


----------



## doublec (5 Juni 2008)

danke!!


----------



## benny29 (5 Juni 2008)

danke


----------



## stinger1333 (5 Juni 2008)

:drip: schönes bild  Danke


----------



## booster75 (6 Juni 2008)

super danke !!!!


----------



## millencolinrocker (6 Juni 2008)

sehr nettes bild! Thx


----------



## colossus73 (6 Juni 2008)

vielen dank für das schöne bild. sie hat mir eh am besten von allen gefallen


----------



## maierchen (6 Juni 2008)

Ja Kann Passieren!
:thx:!


----------



## bukowski (9 Juni 2008)

merci! klasse!


----------



## klepper09 (9 Juni 2008)

super foto, besten dank


----------



## towelie (10 Juni 2008)

super bild. danke!


----------



## wicked (10 Juni 2008)

*Adlerauge*

... sei wachsam

Schön ;-)


----------



## masu85 (11 Juni 2008)

christina ist die beste


----------



## buffyonline (11 Juni 2008)

Mist ich häts doch angucken solln ;-)
Danke für das Cap


----------



## mastedman (12 Juni 2008)

Danke für diese geilen Pics von der prüden Christina!!! DANKE!!!


----------



## ProStaff (13 Juni 2008)

super Beitrag - gerne mehr davon!


----------



## wucrebwa (14 Juni 2008)

wirklich schönes bild


----------



## wall (17 Juni 2008)

Christina war die schönste von den Mädels.
Danke!!!


----------



## biber05 (17 Juni 2008)

COOL!

Hab Dank!


----------



## fartypuppy (18 Juni 2008)

Danke schön!!


----------



## f95rockie (19 Juni 2008)

danke


----------



## G3GTSp (21 Juni 2008)

klasse cap,gutes Auge,danke


----------



## dessi (21 Juni 2008)

ju


----------



## Das Tier (21 Juni 2008)

Gut gesehen thx


----------



## tigger70 (22 Juni 2008)

na ma schaun wer als nächstes im playboy auftaucht!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Hardy Flanders (23 Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank! Gut aufgepasst!


----------



## shaft07 (23 Juni 2008)

besten dank für die kleine! wow


----------



## Supernova (24 Juni 2008)

nice


----------



## bedman (24 Juni 2008)

Hmm, lecker!
Thx fürs schöne pic


----------



## Cocoon16 (24 Juni 2008)

nice weiter so


----------



## Craven-City (26 Juni 2008)

sehr nett


----------



## hack (26 Juni 2008)

uff sexy <3


----------



## conner78 (26 Juni 2008)

schön die haare


----------



## laverne69 (11 Juli 2008)

Bestes Bild.. hoffe von der Frau gibts bald mehr. Vielen Dank


----------



## brill75 (13 Juli 2008)

danke für das pic


----------



## mrjojojo (13 Juli 2008)

danke für das suppi bild


----------



## coolboy_2000 (13 Juli 2008)

gut aufgepasst


----------



## Homer986 (14 Juli 2008)

Mehr davon


----------



## nomax (14 Juli 2008)

merci fürs Bild


----------



## timm75 (16 Juli 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet )


----------



## schleck (17 Juli 2008)

Super aufgepaßt! Danke!


----------



## nettmark (18 Juli 2008)

Gut beobachtet, danke dafür !!!


----------



## ruffy (18 Juli 2008)

hehe da hatte aba jemand ein scharfes auge
danke


----------



## Thomkat (21 Juli 2008)

Danke


----------



## frito66 (23 Juli 2008)

seehr schöön


----------



## attax (24 Juli 2008)

great


----------



## dave32 (25 Juli 2008)

Danke cooles Pic.


----------



## Kral01 (31 Juli 2008)

sehr schön schön gesehen =) 
danke


----------



## Jango (7 Aug. 2008)

wow ist ja ein klasse bild, existiert noch dat video? vielen dank


----------



## wotanpride (16 Aug. 2008)

Sehr nett


----------



## Pomy (11 Nov. 2008)

Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ochse5 (11 Nov. 2008)

Herrlich - vielen Dank


----------



## shavo (11 Nov. 2008)

jupp! hast 'n auge für's detail *g*


----------



## der lude (12 Nov. 2008)

Das muss einem erstmal auffallen!
Aber danke dafür!


----------



## ischeee (13 Nov. 2008)

danke


----------



## grazyeight (16 Mai 2009)

sogar besser wie die bodypainting geschichten ;-)


----------



## jimmy3729 (17 Mai 2009)

very nice


----------



## Solid_Snake (17 Mai 2009)

Sehr schön. Vielen Dank!


----------



## SabineC (17 Mai 2009)

opps


----------



## Pferdle (17 Mai 2009)

*Und das vor 22.00 Uhr*

Super, danke für Deine reaktion.


----------



## lordimpmon (17 Mai 2009)

tolles bild danke


----------



## murky555 (18 Mai 2009)

*danke*

danke fuehr diesen einblick murky


----------



## leo081 (22 Mai 2009)

JonnyRocks schrieb:


> sehr schön !


ja genau


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Mai 2009)

schöner blitzer fein danke dafür :thumbup:


----------



## BOTed (25 Mai 2009)

Hehe, sehr schön, danke!


----------



## tommib (25 Mai 2009)

bguenzl schrieb:


> Ist mir neulich durch zufall aufgefallen, also hab ichs gecappt.
> dachte das muss ich teilen
> 
> 
> ...




Danke dafür


----------



## tollo (25 Mai 2009)

Sehr schön


----------



## marillion (26 Mai 2009)

hübsch anzusehen
thanks


----------



## derWolf (26 Mai 2009)

vielen dank


----------



## wotanpride (26 Mai 2009)

Schönes Bild! Danke!


----------



## ak969 (26 Mai 2009)

Thx!


----------



## Atratus (26 Mai 2009)

Wahnsinn! Echt ein Auge fürs Wesentliche^^


----------



## Annanna (27 Mai 2009)

vielen dank!


----------



## DJ-912 (27 Mai 2009)

ich wusste das man da noch was zu sehen bekommt ^^lol5


----------



## amigo_680 (27 Mai 2009)

Wunderbar!!!


----------



## frankfurt (27 Mai 2009)

wow, toller ooops. vielen dank!!!


----------



## nerverjens (5 Juni 2009)

super bild!!


----------



## rideman (8 Juni 2009)

top


----------



## jimbean81 (8 Juni 2009)

jup die ist echt heiss


----------



## hansmr1 (15 Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## R3Amon (16 Juni 2009)

Sehr gut vielen Dank!


----------



## qmaestroq (16 Juni 2009)

huch


----------



## tarzanusmnetz (17 Juni 2009)

hmhhm jam jam


----------



## klaubi (18 Juni 2009)

Sehr nett! Dankeschön!


----------



## serialsucka (18 Juni 2009)

sehr schön danke


----------



## Megaterius (19 Juni 2009)

:laola:Gut aufgemerkt !!!THX


----------



## Memphis1981 (20 Juni 2009)

Da könnt man mehr von sehen


----------



## chazoo (21 Juni 2009)

sehr schön !


----------



## Pimb (27 Juni 2009)

gibt es noch mehr davon


----------



## warchief07 (27 Juni 2009)

sauber


----------



## kaiderlong (30 Juni 2009)

Sehr geil


----------



## schlumpf15 (1 Juli 2009)

Dankeschön


----------



## TPaul (14 Juli 2009)

mehr von den Models, please !!!!!!!!!!! 
dankescheen:thumbup:http://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/thumbup.gif


----------



## mega2625 (16 Sep. 2009)

gibts eigentlich noch mehr solche bilder von ihr?


----------



## brass (17 Sep. 2009)

echt toll! danke!


----------



## morta (14 Okt. 2009)

Und dabei Heidi immer so gut auf ... Halt nicht so wie DU! Vielen Dank!!!:thumbup:
morta


----------



## muefritz (14 Okt. 2009)

na da hast Du ein super auge gehabt!


----------



## bluecharly (14 Okt. 2009)

Super sexy das Bild. Das ist erotischer als manche direkten Nackaufnahmen.


----------



## Sucker6 (16 Okt. 2009)

Nicht schlecht.Respekt.Thanx....


----------



## omg_wtf (16 Okt. 2009)

Eigentlich ja ganz schön asozial von pro sieben.... aber schon schön!


----------



## Foxi (19 Okt. 2009)

Wird Zeit für die nächste Staffel. ^^


----------



## dooley12 (25 Okt. 2009)

super foto danke


----------



## margue76 (27 Okt. 2009)

super gezielt...wenn es auch schönere Girls gibt...


----------



## minigolf (27 Okt. 2009)

nett


----------



## kitekater (27 Okt. 2009)

vielen Dank!


----------



## Niklas94 (27 Okt. 2009)

echt ein super bild


----------



## majok (7 Nov. 2009)

sehr schönes bild


----------



## Buterfly (8 Nov. 2009)

:thx: für den Schnappschuss


----------



## 60y09 (8 Nov. 2009)

sehr klein, aber fein !

Danke !

:thumbup:


----------



## happy_mod (12 Nov. 2009)

Danke schön


----------



## Ballack87 (13 Nov. 2009)

schnecke ;-)


----------



## StarWars (27 Nov. 2009)

sehr nettes bild! Thx


----------



## Iceball24 (28 Nov. 2009)

herzlichen dank


----------



## ich999999 (4 Jan. 2010)

gut gemacht


----------



## genius123 (5 Jan. 2010)

ich kenn sie sogar persönlich =D


----------



## neman64 (6 Jan. 2010)

Fantastisch. :thx:


----------



## mrcanyon (10 Jan. 2010)

Gutes Auge! Vielen Dank.


----------



## tinu (23 Jan. 2010)

mmm lecka


----------



## hagen69 (23 Jan. 2010)

scharfe Augen, ich bin mit meinem Teil sehr zufriden!
Danke!
:thumbup:


----------



## malboss (16 März 2010)

schön so


----------



## poloaxt (16 März 2010)

Hammer!!!!


----------



## supernille (16 März 2010)

klasse, das ist sehenswert:thumbup:


----------



## kervin1 (17 März 2010)

Schönes Foto, danke.


----------



## wotan12 (12 März 2011)

super, danke!


----------



## Ringleding (13 März 2011)

like it


----------



## Hancock (13 März 2011)

Uiiiii


----------



## falcfoot (10 Jan. 2013)

Flotter Hase und sehr natürlich gewesen bei GNTM 2008.


----------



## ahSLS (10 Jan. 2013)

wow, da hätte ich damals doch mal genauer hinschauen sollen


----------



## biber22 (12 Jan. 2013)

Die ist echt hammer!


----------



## coralbreeder (12 Jan. 2013)

hübsches Ding


----------



## janrunner (12 Jan. 2013)

legendär wie Barney sagen würde


----------



## naomay (12 Jan. 2013)

kannte ich noch gar nicht


----------



## chicco77 (13 Jan. 2013)

bguenzl schrieb:


> Ist mir neulich durch zufall aufgefallen, also hab ichs gecappt.
> dachte das muss ich teilen
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup: super


----------



## 1705 (13 Jan. 2013)

darauf hab ich schon lang gewartet  danke )


----------



## heiss_sexy (13 Jan. 2013)

lange nicht mehr gesehen aber wunderschön


----------



## berti7 (13 Jan. 2013)

klasse! gutetr fund!!!!


----------



## Falandriel (13 Jan. 2013)

Toll! Gibts da noch mehr von?


----------



## ego314 (31 Jan. 2013)

gut aufgepaßt und nett anzusehen


----------



## Punisher (31 Jan. 2013)

bedankt :thumbup:


----------



## Motor (3 Feb. 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## wolf1958 (4 Feb. 2013)

fast schon romantisch


----------



## whatsername (4 Feb. 2013)

Sehr schön! Danke!


----------



## romanderl (14 Mai 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## maeddie (21 Mai 2013)

merci beaucoup


----------



## Bausa (23 Mai 2013)

lange her aber immer wiede schön anzusehen!


----------



## asdmann345 (27 Mai 2013)

Danke such schon lange solche bilder !


----------



## JustHere (27 Mai 2013)

sehr schön gemacht, danke!


----------



## Paradiser (28 Mai 2013)

sehr lecker.. gutes auge


----------



## peter hintze (29 Mai 2013)

geil geil


----------



## aVe (31 Mai 2013)

Sehr sehr nett!


----------



## vengo (31 Mai 2013)

merci cooles foto gut aufgepasst


----------



## midnightflash (31 Mai 2013)

Technisch echt gut gemacht! Großes Lob!


----------



## AegeriA (31 Mai 2013)

echt toll danke


----------



## peter1959 (31 Mai 2013)

sehr gut gemacht vielen dank


----------



## herbie123 (2 Juni 2013)

Gut gesehen!


----------



## tw2bad4u (2 Juni 2013)

Thanks sehr nice


----------



## FallenAngel (8 Juni 2013)

Obergeil!! Danke!


----------



## General84 (9 Juni 2013)

Die war echt die beste : ) danke


----------



## laluane (9 Juni 2013)

schöner cap
danke


----------



## MrLeiwand (9 Juni 2013)

nicht schlecht


----------



## memy (25 Juni 2013)

hübsch hübsch


----------



## stürmerstar (27 Juni 2013)

wow! nicht schlecht Herr Specht!


----------



## stürmerstar (27 Juni 2013)

... äh sorry, Frau Specht!


----------



## prinzpi4 (29 Juni 2013)

großes danke


----------



## Schiller (1 Juli 2013)

Danke !!! Sehr hübsch


----------



## fantasy13 (1 Juli 2013)

Ein gekonnter cap


----------



## commercial (10 Juli 2013)

Kann mal machen


----------



## Voyeurfriend (31 Aug. 2013)

Upps... Sowas gefällt mir!


----------



## fritschi1991 (22 Jan. 2016)

Gibts noch mehr solche Bilder von gntm?


----------



## Behringer2 (26 Jan. 2016)

So muss es sein!


----------



## nuem (24 Feb. 2016)

die war auch echt ne hübsche


----------



## david66 (25 Feb. 2016)

Super Danke


----------



## peet1999 (26 März 2016)

nice  gerne mehr


----------



## Jone (1 Apr. 2016)

Perfekter Cap. Vielen Dank


----------



## janedrik (3 Apr. 2016)

Hehe sehr sehr schön :thx:


----------



## atomkoffer (3 Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## The Watcher (3 Mai 2016)

So kanns gehen


----------



## Hustensirup (11 Mai 2016)

Gute Arbeit, immer schön aufmerksam bleiben !


----------



## kekr (18 Mai 2016)

gut ausgepasst! danke


----------



## Florian123 (28 Mai 2016)

Gut aufgepasst!


----------



## rossi69 (31 Mai 2016)

Adlerauge sei wachsam  cool, vielen Dank.


----------



## 42na (9 Juni 2022)

Gutes Auge!


----------

